# First trip to the beach!



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Zeke sure loved his first trip to the beach. Thankfully he is very good with the "leave it" command as he found many treasures such as crabs, horseshoe crabs, seaweed, etc..


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww look at Zeke runnn! We took Darla in Septemeber she had a blast ha picking up the poo on the sand was easy lol!! I have tons of pics but have yet to figure out how to post urgghhh, he looks so carefree!! Our have are close in age Darla is 10 days shy of 7 months old time is flying!!!

Nic & Darla


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Nicm said:


> I have tons of pics but have yet to figure out how to post urgghhh


If you look at the top when creating the post you will see an icon for a paperclip. You click that and a pop up window will give you the chance to select the file/pic from your computer to upload to your post.

Hope you keep enjoying Darla as much as we do Zeke - such fun and happiness he brings to the house every day!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Zeke is so cute. Love his name too. That picture of him running is great.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He looks soooo happy!!!!! Love it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like Zeke is having a blast at the beach! So cute!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone - this post is from last December. Fun to remember that trip. We will soon be headed back to the same beach and seeing these pics makes me even more excited to get out and let him run on the beach again!!


----------

